# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  ●● ( ألمانيا x كرواتيا ) ●●

## العالي عالي

يواجه المنتخب الالماني نظيره الكرواتي في قمة مباريات الجولة الثانية من المجموعة الثانية في بطولة كأس امم اوروبا .. كلا المنتخبين يدخلان المباراة وفي رصيدهما 3 نقاط كاملة بعد فوز المنتخب الالماني على المنتخب البولندي وفوز المنتخب الكرواتي عن نظيره صاحب الضيافة المنتخب النمساوي .. ولكن هذا لا يسهل من مهمة هذه المباراة لكلا المنتخبين .. لان مدربي المننتخبين سيحاولان الظفر بنقاط المباراة الكاملة والتي قد تعني التأهل مباشرة الى الدور ربع النهائي بعيداً عن حسابات الجولة الثالثة .. ولعل مايميز المنتخبين هو كمية اللاعبين المميزين والذين قد تكون لهم كلمتهم الحاسمة في مثل هذه المباريات الكبيرة .


 التاريخ :  12 - يونيو - 2008


 التوقيت : 18:00 GMT و 21:00 KSA 


 ملعب اللقاء : مدنية كلاجينفرت النمساوية على ملعب  Worthersee
WORTHERSEE STADION


 المدينة:  	 كلاجنفورت
 التأسيس:  	 2007
تكلفة البناء:  	 66 مليون يورو
الفريق المالك للملعب : 	 اس كيه أوستريا كارنتن
 السعة:  	 32000


الحكام :

* حكم الساحة : Frank De Bleeckere- BEL
* المساعد الأول : Peter Hermans - BEL
* المساعد الثاني : Alex Verstraeten - BEL
* الحكم الرابع : Stephane Lannoy - FRA
* مراقب الحكام : Matthias Arnet - SUE

 حرارة الجو وقت المباراة المتوقعة

أقصى درجة 22° C - أدنى درجة 14° C 


أطقم المنتخبات 


المنتخب الألماني


معلومات عن المنتخب الألماني

المدرب : Joachim L&#246;w 

الكابتن : Michael Ballack 

أكثر من لعب للمنتخب : Lothar Matth&#228;us (150)

أكثر من سجل للمنتخب : Gerd Müller (68)

التصنيف الحالي لدى الـ فيفا : 5

أعلى تصنيف لدى الـ فيفا / أدنى تصنيف لدى الـ فيفا : 1 ( أغسطس - 1993) / 23 ( سبتمبر - 2006)

التصنيف الحالي لدى الـ يويفا : 6

أعلى تصنيف لدى الـ يويفا / أدنى تصنيف لدى الـ يويفا : 1 ( يونيو - 1997 ) / 28 ( يناير - 1923 )

أفضل الإنجازات في كأس العالم : البطل ( 1954 - 1974 - 1990 ) في 16 مرة ظهور

أفضل الإنجازات في أمم أوروبا : البطل ( 1972 - 1980 - 1996 ) في 9 مرات ظهور متضمنة ( 2008 )


 الإسم 	 خواكيم لوف
تاريخ الميلاد 	 3 - 2 - 1960
تولي مهمة الفريق 	 يوليو 2006
 المشوار 	 بدأ مشواره التدريبي عام 1994 كمدرب للناشئين بنادي فينتروثر , ثم عمل في الموسم التالي مساعدا بشتوتجارت , ثم مديرا فنيا لنفس النادي حتى 1998 , ثم انتقل موسما لفنار بخشة عاد بعده لألمانيا ودرب كارلسوهر موسما ثم عاد لتركيا مرة أخرى وقاد أدان سبور قبل أن ينتقل سريعا للنمسا ودرب تيرول ثم أستريا فيينا قبل اختياره مساعدا لكلينسمان عام 2004 وترقيته مديرا فنيا بعد رحيل كلينسمان عقب كأس العالم 2006 .
تاريخ المنتخب الألماني ببطولة أوروبا


 لعب : 110--- فاز : 67 --- تعادل :29 ---- خسر : 14 ---  سجل:224 --- استقبل :77


أبرز لاعبي المنتخب الألماني


مايكل بالاك (الكابتن)

النادي: تشيلسي الانجليزي

الرقم: 13

المركز: قلب وسط

العمر: 32 عاماً

الطول: 1.89

مهاري وقيادي، يتقن التسديد بالقدمين، لاعب جيد في الهواء، مايكل بالاك هو اللاعب السحري لخط
وسط بلاده، وكان قد تعافى من الإصابة منذ عدة أشهر.



ميروسلاف كلوزه

النادي: بايرن ميونيخ الالماني

الرقم: 11

المركز: مهاجم

العمر: 30 عاماً

الطول: 1.82

هداف من طراز رفيع، سجل العديد من الأهداف لمنتخبه، يجيد التعامل مع الانفراديات والرأسيات،
وكان قد سجل في معظم البطولات التي خاضها وأهمها كأس العالم التي سجل فيها 10 أهداف،
لكنه لم يسجل أي هدف في اليورو حتى الآن.


باستيان شفاينشتايغر

النادي: بايرن ميونيخ الالماني

الرقم: 7

المركز: جناح

العمر: 23 عاماً

الطول: 1.81

ولد ونشأ في بافاريا، لاعب الوسط الأشقر باستيان شفاينشتايغر تألق في ناديه بايرن ميونيخ طوال
السنوات الست الماضية، وكان قد خاض بطولة اليورو الماضية وعمره 19 عاماً فقط، يمتاز باللياقة
البدنية العالية والتسديدات القوية والقدرة على اللعب في الأجنحة ووسط الملعب.


لوكاس بودولسكي

النادي: بايرن ميونيخ الالماني

الرقم: 20

المركز: مهاجم

العمر: 22 عاماً

الطول: 1.80

أفضل لاعب شاب في كأس العالم الماضية، يجد الشباك لفريقه بسهولة، وكان قد عاد مؤخراً 
إلى اللعب أساسياً بعد أداء جيد في أواخر اللقاءات التي لعبها.

المنتخب الكرواتي


 معلومات عن المنتخب الكرواتي

المدرب : Slaven Bilić 

الكابتن :  Niko Kovač 

أكثر من لعب للمنتخب : Dario Šimić (98)

أكثر من سجل للمنتخب :  Davor Šuker (45)

التصنيف الحالي لدى الـ فيفا : 15

أعلى تصنيف لدى الـ فيفا / أدنى تصنيف لدى الـ فيفا : 3 ( يناير 1999 ) / 125 ( مارس 1994 )

التصنيف الحالي لدى الـ يويفا : 12

أعلى تصنيف لدى الـ يويفا / أدنى تصنيف لدى الـ يويفا : 5 ( يوليو - 1998 ) / 26 ( أوكتوبر - 2002 )

أفضل الإنجازات في كأس العالم : الثالث ( 1998 ) في 3 مرات ظهور

أفضل الإنجازات في أمم أوروبا : ربع النهائي ( 1996 ) في 3 مرات ظهور متضمنة ( 2008 )


 الإسم 	 سلافين بيليتش
تاريخ الميلاد 	 11 - 9 - 1968
 تولي مهمة الفريق 	 يوليو 2006
المشوار 	 بدأ مشواره التدريبي مع المنتخب الكرواتي للشباب وقاده في تصفيات كأس أمم أوروبا 2006 وتخطي مرحلة المجموعات ولكنه خسر بالملحق أمام صربيا مومونتنيجرو ... ثم تولى تدريب المنتخب الكرواتي رسميا يوم 25 يوليو 2006 .
تاريخ المنتخب الكرواتي ببطولة أوروبا


لعب: 47 --- فاز :28 --- تعادل :11 --- خسر: 8 --- سجل:86 --- استقبل:38

أبرز لاعبي المنتخب

    Robert Kovač  دفاع 

[IMG]http://img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00393/kovac_280x390_393039a.jpg[/IMG
]
Niko Kovač    وسط


Igor Budan     هجوم 


Ivan Klasnić   هجوم


الأسماء المستدعاة للبطولة من الفريقين 

 المانيـا  

أعلن المدير الفني للمنتخب الألماني خواكيم لوف عن قائمة المنتخب الألماني النهائية المكونة من 23 لاعباً  وضمت قائمة المانيا كلا من :
الحراسة : ينز ليمان ( آرسنال الانجليزي ) وروبرت إنكه ( هانوفر ) ورينيه أدلر ( باير ليفركوزن ).

الدفاع :  كريستوف ميتزيلدر ( ريال مدريد الاسباني ) وبير ميرتساكر ( فيردر بريمن ) وفيليب لام ( بايرن ميونيخ ) وآرنه فريدريش ( هرتا برلين ) ومارسيل يانسن ( بايرن ميونيخ ) وكليمينز فريتز ( فيردر بريمن ) وهيكو فيسترمان ( شالكه ).

الوسط :  مايكل بالاك ( تشيلسي الانجليزي ) وتوماس هيتزلسبيرجر ( شتوتجارت ) وسيمون رولفيس ( باير ليفركوزن ) وتورستن فرينجز ( فيردر بريمن ) وباستيان شفينشتايجر ( بايرن ميونيخ ) وبيوتر تروشوفسكي ( هامبورج ) وتيم بوروفسكي ( فيردر بريمن ) , وديفيد أودونكور ( ريال بيتيس الاسباني )

الهجوم: ميروسلاف كلوزه ( بايرن ميونيخ ) ولوكاس بودولسكي ( بايرن ميونيخ ) وماريو جوميز ( شتوتجارت ) وكيفين كوراني (شالكه) وأوليفر نويفيل ( بوروسيا مونشينجلادباخ ) .


كرواتيا

أختار السيد سلافين بيليتش المدير الفني للمنتخب الكرواتي  القائمة النهائية لمنتخب كرواتيا والتي تضم 23 لاعباً سيمثلون كرواتيا في النهائيات وضمت القائمة كلا من :

حراسة المرمى : ستيبه بليتيكوسا (سبارتاك موسكو الروسي) فيدران رونييه (لنس الفرنسي) ماريو غالينوفيتش (باناثينايكوس اليوناني)

خط الدفاع : فيدران كورلوكا (مانشستر سيتي الإنكليزي) وداريو سيميتش (آي سي ميلان الإيطالي) وروبرت كوفاتش (بوروسيا دورتموند الالماني) ويوسيب سيمونيتش (هرتا برلين الألماني) وداريو كنيزيفيتش (ليفورنو الإيطالي) وهرفويه فييتش (توم تومسك الروسي-سيبيريا)

خط الوسط : دانييل برانييتش (هيرنفين الهولندي) وداريو سرنا (شاختار دانييتسك الأوكراني) ونيكو كوفاتش (سالزبورغ النمساوي) ولوكا مودريتش (دينامو زغرب) ونيكو كرانيكار (بورتسموث الإنجليزي) ويركو ليكو (موناكو الفرنسي) وايفان راكيتيتش (شالكه الألماني) واوغنيين فوكوييفيتش (دينامو زغرب) ونيكولا بوكريفاتش (موناكو)

لخط الهجوم : ملادن بتريتش (بوروسيا دورتموند) وايفان اوليتش (هامبورغ الألماني) وايفان كلاسنيتش (فيردر بريمن الألماني) وايغور بودان (بارما الإيطالي) ونيكولا كالينيتش (هاديوك سبليت)

التشكيلة المتوقعة للمباراة

----------


## ajluni top

thank u man

----------


## العالي عالي

> thank u man


هلا عجلوني 

ان شاء الله يكون الاستوديو التحليلي نال رضاك

----------


## ابو نعيم

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووور
نتيجة المبارة حتى الان 1/0  لصالح كرواتيا صاحب الهدف اللاعب داريو سرنا في الدقيقة 24 من زمن الشوط الاول
   
*

----------

